# Touting the idea of purchasing this television



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

As some of you may know, I am in the planning phase of building my home theater. I have already selected some components and accessories:

Kliptsch RF-7 II Home Theater System
2 Atmos enabled speakers to be named at a later date (still figuring out what to buy)
Marantz SR7009 9.2 receiver
Microsoft Xbox One
Oppo BDP - 103D
More to come...

Now, I am in the television selection phase. It is important to note I will be going for a large screen television over a projector as a matter of personal preference. In addition, I need to go large as my viewing wall is a whopping 22' wide.

The television I am most attracted to at this juncture is the Samsung UN75H7150 ‑ 75" LED Smart TV. I have had the opportunity to audition this beauty and absolutely loved the picture, bezel, and functionality and a quad core processor. I have another Samsung that is quadcore and the difference is processing time is night and day.

If you have auditioned this television, let me know your thoughts. If you have another television that runs in the 70" - 75" class and you love it, I would love to here about it. While I am considering this one, it does not mean I am 100% decided.

Thanks one and all and happy holidays,

Matthew


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Matthew,

Love your TV choice, in fact, the only thing better than the TV itself is the excellent price of under $3k. BTW, Samsung's promotional price on the 75" H7150 ends on 12/26.

With that said better TV exist, but not many in the size you are considering and certainly not for under $3k.

Great match to your excellent audio system. 

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

opps, just reread your post and noticed you would consider a 70" and I LOVE Sharp's new LC-70UD27U. Great black level, excellent off axes viewing performance, excellent color accuracy and color saturation. 

This mid-year introduction launched last month and it has some very nice new features, like the really cool "wallpaper" mode and it's the only 4K UHD TV that is THX certified. 

We are in the mist of evaluating and calibrating this TV with David Mackenzie so you will see his review in the next two weeks and we are considering a sale to go with his review.

-Robert


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Robert Zohn said:


> Matthew,
> 
> Love your TV choice, in fact, the only thing better than the TV itself is the excellent price of under $3k. BTW, Samsung's promotional price on the 75" H7150 ends on 12/26.
> 
> ...


Hello Robert and happy holidays.

I am glad you like my television choice. I will be going to take a second look at it sometime today and probably make my decision soon after that. While the television is an exciting feature to my overall solution, it is creating an Atmos theater that really pumps me up. I still need to select two Atmos enabled speakers and bring them into the system. I feel closer than ever to finalizing my dream theater. There is nothing nicer than that new home theater smell! 

Matthew


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Matthew,

Don't forget Samsung's promotion on the 75" H7150 for under $3k ends next week and then it goes up $800.

I have Marantz's SR7009 with Def Tech's BP8060s with the Atmos tops for our 5.2.4 Dolby Atmos store demo and this system delivers an exceptional Atmos performance as well as all formats of surround sound and 2-channel sources. 

Sharp's new 70" 4K Ultra HD TV goes on sale next week. 

-Robert


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Robert Zohn said:


> Matthew,
> 
> Don't forget Samsung's promotion on the 75" H7150 for under $3k ends next week and then it goes up $800.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert. I was not sure when the end date was for that promotion. Based on your feedback and those of other Shacksters, this is the television I will be purchasing.

Matthew


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I am looking at a 65" H7150. All of the reviews out there put it at the front of the pack for features and quality. It really looks like a great buy.


----------

